# About.com- Peanut Butter and Salmonella



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last week, I talked about E. Coli. Moving right along brings us to Salmonella. Hopefully, you are already aware of the recall of many peanut-containing food products due...View the full article


----------

